# Heroes Season 1(#19)---4/23/07-'.07%'



## Truth Seeker (Apr 23, 2007)

*.07% *   ​

*Star*: * Hayden Panettiere (Claire Bennet),  Sendhil Ramamurthy (Mohinder Suresh),  Greg Grunberg (Matt Parkman),  Santiago Cabrera (Isaac Mendez),  Noah Gray-Cabey (Micah Sanders),  Milo Ventimiglia (Peter Petrelli),  Masi Oka (Hiro Nakamura),  Leonard Roberts (D.L. Hawkins),  Jack Coleman (Mr. Bennet / HRG),  Ali Larter (Niki Sanders),  Adrian Pasdar (Nathan Petrelli) * 

Recurring Role:  *Zachary Quinto (Sylar),  James Kyson Lee (Ando Masahashi),  Missy Peregrym (Candice Wilmer),  Cristine Rose (Angela Petrelli) * 

Guest Star: * Ian Gomez (Curator),  Eric Roberts (Thompson),  Matthew John Armstrong (Ted Sprague),  Malcolm McDowell (Mr. Linderman) * 


*Graphic Novel Canon*​

*Sylar and Peter face off. Sylar will face off with another Hero and Isaac's new pictures show a dead Hero without a brain. Two unexpected reunions will occur and Linderman will reveal to Nathan shocking secrets and plans. We will meet a computer savvy geek and a competent security guard who works in the Corinthian Casino and Hotel in Las Vegas. A hero dies*.​


----------



## Felon (Apr 23, 2007)

Anyone how soon after airing NBC puts the episode online?


----------



## Truth Seeker (Apr 23, 2007)

Should be the next day, but don't quote me on that.

And also, knowing that 24 is running today too. That thread will be put up tomorrow.

Heroes will be swarmed tonight.  


			
				Felon said:
			
		

> Anyone how soon after airing NBC puts the episode online?


----------



## warlord (Apr 23, 2007)

Eps are usually up by around 2am.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 24, 2007)

Okay, now I'm confused.


----------



## LrdApoc (Apr 24, 2007)

Confused?


----------



## Wormwood (Apr 24, 2007)

There's a fine line between homage and theft. 

But I suppose there's a bright side: I can't wait until _Watchmen _comes out so I can laugh at anyone who thinks it ripped off _Heroes_.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Apr 24, 2007)

Wormwood said:
			
		

> There's a fine line between homage and theft.
> 
> But I suppose there's a bright side: I can't wait until _Watchmen _comes out so I can laugh at anyone who thinks it ripped off _Heroes_.



Glad I'm not the only one who thought Linderman's plan was a bit... familiar.  Especially with the "old gang" he mentioned.


----------



## Jamdin (Apr 24, 2007)

I was afraid to blink since too much was going on in this episode.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Apr 24, 2007)

Good ep. Didn't miss a beat, picked up with the same level of excitement that it left off on. 

Also it seems that it takes two supers to breed a super. 
Nathan and firestarter = Claire. 
Nikki and DL. = Micha
Nathan and wife - two normal boys

Mister and Misses Petrelli = Nathan and Peter
I wonder what grandma - ma's powers are? As well as what their father's power was?


----------



## Jarrod (Apr 24, 2007)

HRG Man is my hero. 

His power: always have a plan!


----------



## Taelorn76 (Apr 24, 2007)

Jarrod said:
			
		

> HRG Man is my hero.
> 
> His power: always have a plan!




How did he know Ted could pull off an EMP?


----------



## Steel_Wind (Apr 24, 2007)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> How did he know Ted could pull off an EMP?




They've been cataloging the powers of Heroes for a long time at the Company. It's what they do.  He knew the two were related.  Not that far a stretch...


----------



## Steel_Wind (Apr 24, 2007)

Reaction on this episode....

It was good. Not great. I spoiled a lot of it for myself by watching about 10 minutes of the thing last week 

I'm REALLY looking forward to next week's though!

A few things stand out:

*Sylar vs. Peter. * Not satisfying and over too quickly. I'll be looking forward to the rematch.

*Mohinder knocking out Sylar -*:... then not killing him while he had the chance. Not credible. They should have ended that some other way.

*Removing glass from the head restores Peter's life:*  Utterly predictable - even down to who would remove the glass shard. Ah well. One man's "cliche" is another man's "iconic".

*The Death of Isaac: *That was interesting - not in what happened - but in how he had accepted it.  The crucifixion was also some interesting imagery. I think _that_ in the long term will disconcert Sylar more than anything. He's not going to make it and he's going to come to _know_ it.

I guess the idea is that Isaac really blamed himself for Simone's death and he was done. The curse of foresight broke him in the end.

*The List: *How is it that Sylar - who has super memory and has seen the list - now can't remember it?

*Re: Candace, Linderman and Micah:* - Candace's days on earth are now numbered, and imo, so are Linderman's. I think he just made a terrible mistake. I am no longer sure that Malcolm McDowell is going to be around for season two - my bet is: only in flashbacks.  He just screwed with the wrong lady.

My guess is that Micah is to screw with the electoral vote counting software to ensure that Nathan gets elected. To do that - he has to be in NYC. That is going to bring Jessica/Nikki and DL to the scene as the tow halves are united in purpose and DL gets vengeful.

I also happen to think that Linderman knows that - and doesn't care.  The man is extremely arrogant.  Almost like he thought of himself as Magneto...or saw himself in a picture in the future that he thinks is his get out of jail free card.

*Hiro meets Hiro:* Now that was cool. The timelines and the play on the imagery of the origami display with Charlie was a neat parallel.  Good set direction there.  Ando with a gun! 

*
Peter Resurrected: *Anyone notice how Milo flipped his hair back to the  other side after he resurrected?

*HRG, Parkman and Ted:* Out of everything that happened, that was actually the most interesting I thought.  But you have to wonder what HRG is doing bringing Ted to NYC. It's not as if he doesn't KNOW. He does. What is he thinking?


----------



## Dire Bare (Apr 24, 2007)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Good ep. Didn't miss a beat, picked up with the same level of excitement that it left off on.
> 
> Also it seems that it takes two supers to breed a super.
> Nathan and firestarter = Claire.
> ...




Did she actually admit to Claire that she had powers too?  I seem to remember Claire assuming Grandma Petrelli had powers "like her", but G-ma just smiled grimly in response.

Grandma sure does know an awful lot though . . . does she know Linderman plans on sacrificing Peter?

We do know that Grandpa Petrelli (may he rest in peace) DIDN'T have powers, but knew Linderman from Vietnam . . . that is, if you check out the online graphic novels!

(yeah, and none of that "the graphic novels aren't canon" crap, they're released by NBC on the main site and are a part of the ongoing story . . . not required reading by any means but definitely sheds light into the corners of the Heroes universe)


----------



## Glyfair (Apr 24, 2007)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> I wonder what grandma - ma's powers are? As well as what their father's power was?



I'm guessing some sort of precognition based on her comment about knowing about it before they did.  It would have to be limited, to not steal Isaac's thunder.  Maybe she can only see things about family members.  Maybe reasonably short term.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Apr 24, 2007)

WE dont know that Nathans kids dont have powers. They might. But they are young and arent important to the story, so we just dont know.

Its also possible that Nathan and Peters father is NOT their real father. Maybe Linderman is.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 24, 2007)

Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> *HRG, Parkman and Ted:* Out of everything that happened, that was actually the most interesting I thought.  But you have to wonder what HRG is doing bringing Ted to NYC. It's not as if he doesn't KNOW. He does. What is he thinking?



Do we?  At what point was his memory wiped?  How far back?  I just get the feeling that this is all part of the 'plan'.  

So, what are the odds Linderman is Nathan's and Peter's father.   

Also, what about Hiro, why did Linderman want to keep him away from the sword in prior shows?  I take this to mean there is still a chance things can change.  

I also wonder IF Sylar also got Isaac's addiction, possible weakness.


----------



## dravot (Apr 24, 2007)

Dire Bare said:
			
		

> Did she actually admit to Claire that she had powers too?  I seem to remember Claire assuming Grandma Petrelli had powers "like her", but G-ma just smiled grimly in response.
> 
> Grandma sure does know an awful lot though . . . does she know Linderman plans on sacrificing Peter?
> 
> ...




Don't forget that Peter has manifested the dream-projection ability - we've never figured out where that came from...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 24, 2007)

dravot said:
			
		

> Don't forget that Peter has manifested the dream-projection ability - we've never figured out where that came from...



Mommy dearest?


----------



## DonTadow (Apr 24, 2007)

Sir Brennen said:
			
		

> Glad I'm not the only one who thought Linderman's plan was a bit... familiar.  Especially with the "old gang" he mentioned.



LOL hey I still ove the storyline.  It's not comic book original (or even tv show original) but its still a favorite storyline. Great episode. i"m so glad this show is back.


----------



## DonTadow (Apr 24, 2007)

Dire Bare said:
			
		

> Did she actually admit to Claire that she had powers too?  I seem to remember Claire assuming Grandma Petrelli had powers "like her", but G-ma just smiled grimly in response.
> 
> Grandma sure does know an awful lot though . . . does she know Linderman plans on sacrificing Peter?
> 
> ...



Yes, she did say she had a power. During her conversation she mentions how they tried to to use their powers to save the world before.  I don't think we've seen her powers. I think she just knows that the powers are hereditary.  I was hoping to see her powers though.


----------



## GlassJaw (Apr 24, 2007)

This is the first episode that I didn't really like too much.  Well, it's not that I didn't necessarily like it, but it certainly was up to par with some of the other recent episodes.

Steel pointed out most of the things I caught too that were head-scratchers to me.

But I also the acting overall was weak.  For some reason Peter really bothered me in this episode.  His scenes with Nathan felt really forced.  

I don't know.  Maybe I've been waiting so long for Heroes to return and now I'm being overly critical.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Apr 24, 2007)

Was I the only one who felt that future Hiro's "YOU" was slightly threating towards present day Hiro? And he did not exactly drop his sword either.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Apr 24, 2007)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Was I the only one who felt that future Hiro's "YOU" was slightly threating towards present day Hiro? And he did not exactly drop his sword either.



 I thought he sounded angry, but I took it to be literally angry with himself, his past self that is, for not stopping the destruction of New York.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 24, 2007)

I also figure the sketchbook was the 'message to the future'.


----------



## F5 (Apr 24, 2007)

Dire Bare said:
			
		

> Did she actually admit to Claire that she had powers too?  I seem to remember Claire assuming Grandma Petrelli had powers "like her", but G-ma just smiled grimly in response.




I'll have to check my DVR to confirm, but I think her response to Claire's question was to smile mysteriously and say "I've made mistakes in the past"  and "that kind of life is no good for you".

She doesn't confirm that she has powers herself, just that she's been caught up in the power scene.  And, I think, strongly implied that it was Daddy that had powers.  Which, I think, strongly implies that Linderman is Daddy (hence the "mistake").

I agree that Linderman taking Micah just did him in.  DL and Jessica will put aside their differences and tear his organization apart.  Plus, Micah himself can do serious damage when he realizes he's been kidnapped.  PLUS, per the online novel, Wireless is looking for a way into Linderman's systems.  Micah is that way in.  Linderman goes down in flames, probably of the nuclear variety.

One last thing that ocurred to me: Sylar with Isaac's power.  Isaac's power has always been tricky because it provides snapshot images of the future, with no frame of reference as to how and when they fit together.  Sylar's original power is the ability to see how things fit together...


----------



## Arnwyn (Apr 24, 2007)

A very enjoyable episode.

Dumb, though, in that Mohinder left Sylar alive. The writers should have come up with something better.

I did like the fight between Sylar and Peter, though - the first real fight between "Heroes" in this show, so I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Dire Bare (Apr 24, 2007)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Do we?  At what point was his memory wiped?  How far back?  I just get the feeling that this is all part of the 'plan'.
> 
> So, what are the odds Linderman is Nathan's and Peter's father.
> 
> ...




Hmm, sometimes I think fans just try to complicate stories with "theories" sometimes . . .

My "theories", based on the concept of Occam's Razor, are:

1) Linderman is NOT Nathan and Peter's father, but simply a friend and colleage with their father.  Also Petrelli Sr also DOES NOT have any powers . . . but does fit into Linderman's plans . . .

In the latest graphic novel, we see Linderman approaching Petrelli Sr to begin "the plan", with little Nathan playing in the background.

2) Mom Petrelli DOESN'T have any powers.  But she's been involved with Linderman and this supers mess for almost as long as her children have been alive.  And she's a crafty, domineering control freak of a mother . . .

3) WHY does Linderman not want Hiro to have the sword?  Well, duh.  He, like many people, doesn't like having his property stolen!  Why do we need some special explanation when the obvious works just fine?  What, was Hiro supposed to ask nicely for the priceless historical artifact and Linderman respond, "Sure, why not?  Go ahead and take it!"

Like any theories on this show, I could be way off base.  Anything can happen.  It's quite possible it will be revealed that Mom and/or Dad Petrelli do have powers.  But let's not try to overly complicate things with zany theories!


----------



## Truth Seeker (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, I like the current theme...you can't fight the future.


----------



## satori01 (Apr 24, 2007)

Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> *HRG, Parkman and Ted:* Out of everything that happened, that was actually the most interesting I thought.  But you have to wonder what HRG is doing bringing Ted to NYC. It's not as if he doesn't KNOW. He does. What is he thinking?




Mr Bennett is thinking of using Ted to blow up the Tracking Station...and from the way he talked, he sounded rather fatalistic regarding their chances of survival.


----------



## Dire Bare (Apr 24, 2007)

satori01 said:
			
		

> Mr Bennett is thinking of using Ted to blow up the Tracking Station...and from the way he talked, he sounded rather fatalistic regarding their chances of survival.




This also puts Ted in the same city as Peter . . . they haven't actually met yet . . .


----------



## Dire Bare (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm suprised nobody's brought this up yet, but during the previews for next weeks show and on the latest graphic novel, we are asked to share our theories on what happens next week, which is set five years into the future.

Soooo, what do you think Hiro and Ando encounter five years from now?

We know Nathan is President and Mohinder dresses better . . .

Nathan seems darker, he already apparently went along with Linderman's "0.07%" plan, sacrificing Peter and half of New York, and Mohinder seems to accuse him of wanting to go further along that path . . .

Do Hiro and Hiro fight?

What do you guys think?


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 24, 2007)

One thing I'm wondering about HRG, he doesn't seem overly concerned with his wife and son.  The organization must either have them or gotten rid of them off camera, but as far as I recall no mention was made of them after Candace did the switch that got him caught.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Apr 24, 2007)

I was quite disappointed in the episode. Steel Wind got most of the things that bugged me, but not all.

Mohinder not only didn't kill Syler, which doesn't make any kind of sense at all, he carried a bloody corpse down to his taxi (which no one noticed) and drove to the Petrelli home with it. Heavens, why should he call the cops with a dead body and a serial killer in his home? Nope drive up to a rich family's home and say "Hi, I'm a compleat stranger and I've got your dead son in my taxi. What do you wanna do with him?" Yeah, riiiight! 

Linderman wants to nuke New York so that the world will huddle together in fear. What planet has he been living on for the last six and a half years? About a quarter of the world's population will celebrate and most of the rest won't care. 

When the show is good, it's very, very good. But when it's bad, it's atrocious! And it's usually both at the same time. Still, next week looks really, really good. As for figuring out what's going to happen next week, TV Guide has had some spoilers on that already.

PS: Syler definately has Eden's Voice. How did he get it?


----------



## DonTadow (Apr 24, 2007)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> I was quite disappointed in the episode. Steel Wind got most of the things that bugged me, but not all.
> 
> Mohinder not only didn't kill Syler, which doesn't make any kind of sense at all, he carried a bloody corpse down to his taxi (which no one noticed) and drove to the Petrelli home with it. Heavens, why should he call the cops with a dead body and a serial killer in his home? Nope drive up to a rich family's home and say "Hi, I'm a compleat stranger and I've got your dead son in my taxi. What do you wanna do with him?" Yeah, riiiight!
> 
> ...



I think we're being too harsh on Mohinder. 

I didn't even think twice about Mohinder killing Sylar.  We're thinking from a D and D overview of the situation, not actually being in the situation. 
1. Sylar has been torturing Mohider for a while, maybe hours.  MOhinder, the planner, came up with the ultimate plan to kill Sylar and failed.  Mohinder didn't look back. His only thought was to get some place safe.  After being tortured for hours rational thinking is thrown out the door.  MOhinder wanted to get out as soon as possible.  If Mohinder was thinking rational he would have found time to get the gun or a better weapon.  Think about it, He knocked a bookcase on to him, whose going to pick up that bookcase and see if the guy is alive.  

If anything we should be pointing out the fact that to Mohinder, Peter is dead.  Why carry a dead guy out when he's just slowing you down and you gotto get away from a serial killer.  Then again Mohinder may not have known Peter was daed until during the car ride.


----------



## Alzrius (Apr 24, 2007)

I agree with a lot of what's been said. Mohinder's not killing Sylar is believable if you stop thinking about purely from a tactical perspective. When you momentarily down a guy that powerful, you don't try and finish him off, you take the reprieve you've bought yourself and get the hell out of there.

Linderman's plan for New York does seem to be straight out of _Watchmen_, but I thought that was kind of cool. He seems to have the details down, since that'll likely lead to President Petrelli being given broad powers to "protect America," and from there...who knows? Though the future seen in this weeks' graphic novel seems a bit more dystopian than Linderman was talking about.

Isaac's death scene...man, I thought that was powerful. He's the guy who's lost everything, but he was still able to accept his death since he knew that he'd given the other heroes what they'd need to defeat Sylar and stop the bomb. At the very end, his curse became his blessing. I like that they're not afraid to kill people in this show, but when they do it it's always very poignant and meaningful. Also, Sylar's rendition of Isaac's painting was very twisted, excellently portraying his warped view of the world. Loved it!

I look forward to the day Candice gets her ass kicked. EVIL woman!


----------



## papastebu (Apr 24, 2007)

apparently he got Eden's DNA from her busted-open head---from the bullet-wound.
Edit: He's killed all of the ones that he stole from, so Eden killing herself wasn't thwarting him, though she didn't know it. What if he somehow acquired super-smart-girl's blood-clot problem also, and it is what causes the radiation-power's control loss, which blows up NY? End EDIT
Also, Sylar hasn't seen ALL of the list, necessarily. He doesn't have Parkman's thought-hearing. Suresh didn't ever show him the list, I don't think.
Parkman's wife is pregnant with the other cop's baby, not his. OR, merely being able to HEAR the thoughts of others, Parkman made an association in his own mund about who the guy---seemed genuinely supportive about the detective's test, and all---was thinking at, and decked him for no reason. When he "listened" to his wife, she thought "He knows..." and she could have been merely thinking about the baby, and had been anxious about how to tell him, with him being so bummed out, recently.
Mohinder was suddenly worried about them finding a decapitated Sylar in his apartment? That's the only reason I can think of that he should have let the crazyman live after all that. He'd already tried to shoot him. Maybe he was so freaked out by Peter's "death" that he just had to get out, taking Peter's body with to give to his next of kin. But it does make more sense if you think two things; he doesn't know how long Sylar is gonna be out, and, he doesn't realize that Peter is "dead". It would make sense, then, for him to not worry about taking Sylar out permanently, because he would know that he as a normal man had very little chance of winning, and for all he knew, Peter could only be unconscious, leaving him helpless and harvestable by Sylar, should he not move him. In the car, he realizes Peter is dead, and takes him to the Petrellis' house.
Anybody that thinks Nathan is going to let Linderman sacrifice Peter in five years ought to think again. He will formulate a plan and thwart his brother's death.
The radiation is going to blow, as scheduled, but it will be Sylar or Ted, not Peter.
Did anybody see in the previews, where Peter has D.L.'s phasing ability? How much you want to bet that he has Jessica's power(s), too. Cool to see more of what he can become.
Can't think of anything else, right now, so ...beh.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 24, 2007)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> If anything we should be pointing out the fact that to Mohinder, Peter is dead.  Why carry a dead guy out when he's just slowing you down and you gotto get away from a serial killer.  Then again Mohinder may not have known Peter was daed until during the car ride.




Because, for the most part, Peter is the closest thing to a friend that Mohinder has, since Eden died.  Also, he may be useful for research, since his ability is on par with Sylar's.  Finally, he might not have known Peter was dead when he left with him.  All good reasons for Mohinder to grab him.

All that said, Mohinder should have capped him in the head when he had the chance.


----------



## papastebu (Apr 24, 2007)

dravot said:
			
		

> Don't forget that Peter has manifested the dream-projection ability - we've never figured out where that came from...



It came from the old man who he was taking care of at the show's beginning. I just think it's cool that he has the "Anything you can do, I can do better ...also," ability. He should already be experiencing super-hearing, gradually-increasing memory, and the ability to do what Sylar does--which, admittedly, is icky, and Peter being a good guy, probably won't WANT to do it--and eat people's DNA for empowerment. What about puddle-boy's power? Did Sylar at some point in that fight melt himself into a puddle and then reconstitute himself? Right at the beginning, when Peter walked in?


----------



## Steel_Wind (Apr 24, 2007)

*The Meaning of Sylar's Painting...*

Wild Theory: The problem with Linderman is that he places too much faith in the paintings. They can mislead. Just as Isaac painted an invisible Peter Petrelli - Isaac paints what appears visually to be true. An empty scene that is actually Peter. The painting is true - but appearances can be deceiving...

Linderman sees Nathan as President because that is what the painting shows to the artist who painted it (Isaac, probably). And that is what the artist saw. But the artist has not seen the truth - just what appears to be true.

The real truth of the future is the painting shown to us by Sylar himself. Sylar didn't paint Nathan as a monster president - because Sylar knows the truth:

Sylar painted HIMSELF as President. Sylar is the monster. Sylar is President. The eyebrows and hair are the clues.

In the future, Sylar absorbs Candace's power - and it is Sylar who is President. Using the power of the government to hunt those who might be able to stop him - cherry picking from the captives from time to time - all while appearing to be Nathan.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 24, 2007)

Dire Bare said:
			
		

> My "theories", based on the concept of Occam's Razor, are:
> 
> 1) Linderman is NOT Nathan and Peter's father, but simply a friend and colleage with their father.  Also Petrelli Sr also DOES NOT have any powers . . . but does fit into Linderman's plans . . .
> 
> Like any theories on this show, I could be way off base.  Anything can happen.  It's quite possible it will be revealed that Mom and/or Dad Petrelli do have powers.  But let's not try to overly complicate things with zany theories!




Since I know some people don't read the online comic, my reply is in spoilers.



Spoiler



Linderman and Pa Patrelli were war buddies in Vietnam.  Patrelli apparently learned about powers there, due to Linderman healing him, and a little girl who could apparently make plants grow.  He does not exhibit any powers.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 24, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> Isaac's death scene...man, I thought that was powerful. He's the guy who's lost everything, but he was still able to accept his death since he knew that he'd given the other heroes what they'd need to defeat Sylar and stop the bomb. At the very end, his curse became his blessing. I like that they're not afraid to kill people in this show, but when they do it it's always very poignant and meaningful. Also, Sylar's rendition of Isaac's painting was very twisted, excellently portraying his warped view of the world. Loved it!
> 
> I look forward to the day Candice gets her ass kicked. EVIL woman!




I completely agree with both points.

Isaac's death was by far the best part of the episode.  Also the one part I was truly surprised by, since I thought for sure Sylar's "this is usually when people scream" from every trailer would be from the Sylar/Peter fight, which was cool but way too short.  I suppose that will be in the finale.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 24, 2007)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> All that said, Mohinder should have capped him in the head when he had the chance.




He should have shot him, cut off the head, burned the body, and scattered the ashes. And he should have done it the first time he had the opportunity. He knew how much of a psycho Sylar was, and how hard he was to kill.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 25, 2007)

Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> *The Meaning of Sylar's Painting...*
> 
> Wild Theory: The problem with Linderman is that he places too much faith in the paintings. They can mislead. Just as Isaac painted an invisible Peter Petrelli - Isaac paints what appears visually to be true. An empty scene that is actually Peter. The painting is true - but appearances can be deceiving...
> 
> ...



That is just about the scariest possibly true theory I have heard yet! Wow, that would really be nasty, especially with how it looked like he was flirting with Claire in the future.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Apr 25, 2007)

Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> *The Meaning of Sylar's Painting...*
> 
> Wild Theory: The problem with Linderman is that he places too much faith in the paintings. They can mislead. Just as Isaac painted an invisible Peter Petrelli - Isaac paints what appears visually to be true. An empty scene that is actually Peter. The painting is true - but appearances can be deceiving...
> 
> ...





That is truely disturbing, yet delightfully good, that would be a really good twist.


----------



## Dire Bare (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh good lord.  Only on a D&D message board would we fault Mohinder for not taking out Sylar!

Is Mohinder's apartment a 10' x 10' room by any chance?  


There's a good chance Mrs Bennett and Claire's brother are gone.  I am curious to see if we'll discover their fates!
I'm not so sure Sylar has Eden's voice.  Or if he does, he has a weaker version of it for some reason.  When he talks all funny, he's not always issuing commands and people don't simply obey him, although they are usually (rightfully) terrified of him!
Yeah, Sylar's bizarro painting was very creepy
LightPhoenix gave good reasons why Mohinder would grab Peter and run.  I'll add one.  Mohinder is a nice guy, a hero (not a Hero), who felt it more important to worry about Peter than picking up the bookcase and checking in on scary Sylar.
Peter got the dreams from Simone's father!  That's right!  I'd totally forgotten that!
Parkman DID "hear" his buddy cop thinking about what a loser Parkman was and that he didn't even know that he'd slept with her.  And I don't think they knew about the baby until way after that incident, but I suppose it could be the other cops kid maybe.
Why would Sylar just seeing Mohinder's list give him Parkman's powers Papastebu?  Or am I misuderstanding you?


----------



## Victim (Apr 25, 2007)

Dire Bare said:
			
		

> I'm not so sure Sylar has Eden's voice.  Or if he does, he has a weaker version of it for some reason.  When he talks all funny, he's not always issuing commands and people don't simply obey him, although they are usually (rightfully) terrified of him!




It's like he copied the weird sound effect of Eden's voice without getting the mind control part (because that area of her brain was trashed?).


----------



## Dire Bare (Apr 25, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> He should have shot him, cut off the head, burned the body, and scattered the ashes. And he should have done it the first time he had the opportunity. He knew how much of a psycho Sylar was, and how hard he was to kill.




While he knew Sylar was a psycho serial killer who could absorb powers, he didn't necessarily have time to double check the list for missing/dead heros and figure out WHO Sylar killed.  Not that the list gives you the powers anyways, just the names of the potential heroes.

Mohinder knew Sylar was dangerous, but had no freaking clue HOW dangerous!  He wanted Sylar stopped, he wanted revenge for the death of his father, and he wanted Sylar's DNA for his research.  He was a bit emotional.

Yes, the smart thing to do would have been to take out Sylar as soon as he figured things out, but how often in real life do we do the "smart thing"?  And often, it's only the "smart thing" with 20/20 hindsight.

I'll bet Mohinder is thinking along similar lines to us . . . I bet he's thinking, "STUPID! STUPID! STUPID!  I should have shot him the second I realized who he was!  I'll never forgive myself!  Arrrgghhhhhh!"


----------



## Dire Bare (Apr 25, 2007)

Victim said:
			
		

> It's like he copied the weird sound effect of Eden's voice without getting the mind control part (because that area of her brain was trashed?).




Yeah, and didn't he use his wierd voice BEFORE Eden was killed?  Or was that just in Peter's dream vision of Sylar in the cell with him?

Hmmmmm . . .


----------



## Krug (Apr 25, 2007)

Hmm yeah like most ppl here this episode kinda left me rather unexcited.



Spoiler



1. The Watchman thing. Really bugged me.
2. Knowing that Peter wasn't really dead. That dragged the episode out. You know that his self-healing power would kick in at some stage.
3. The Jessica storyline is still confounding.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 25, 2007)

I think people are over thinking his voice, we have not seen anything to show it is special, got to think it is just effect, like a Goa'uld.


----------



## LrdApoc (Apr 25, 2007)

Dire Bare said:
			
		

> Yeah, and didn't he use his wierd voice BEFORE Eden was killed?  Or was that just in Peter's dream vision of Sylar in the cell with him?
> 
> Hmmmmm . . .




Yes, he used the voice the first time he and Parkman fought in the sewer/warehouse (can't remember what that was). So I don't think its Eden's power and he has yet to display that power at all.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 25, 2007)

In one of the cast commentaries, and I forget which one, they mentioned that Sylar's voice is simply altered since it was cool.  They don't mention him getting or not getting Eden's abilities, but it implies that he didn't.


----------



## Arnwyn (Apr 25, 2007)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> they mentioned that Sylar's voice is simply altered since it was cool.



That's been my assumption all along - there was no evidence (and everything to the contrary) that he had Eden's Voice.

OTOH, cool evil villains need a cool evil voice.


----------



## papastebu (Apr 25, 2007)

Dire Bare said:
			
		

> Oh good lord.  Only on a D&D message board would we fault Mohinder for not taking out Sylar!
> 
> Is Mohinder's apartment a 10' x 10' room by any chance?
> 
> ...



Dire Bare,
Sorry about the clarity--lack thereof--of my reply. I intended to say that Sylar couldn't hear Mohinder's thoughts as he read the list, and as near as I can tell, that would have been the only time he'd have had actual access to the list. He saw a short version on Mohinder's desk, when he said, "Isaac Mendez, where's he?" or something like that, but that was it.
Also, the idea about Parkman's wife and his buddy cop came from the fact that the other cop turned away and looked at some other person that was walking by, to the left of the row of lockers he and Parkman were in, right when he had the thought, "Loser...", etc. It's a stretch, I know, but Parkman kind of jumps to conclusions, at times, and since he can't actually just do a broad-scale reading of someone's mind, he could have been operating on false information the whole time. Kind of put himself into a situation that was beyond him.
Peter has to think about the person whose power he's using, unless they are present, or unless the powers are constant, like Claire's. That's what gets him into trouble, sometimes. I think, also, that he might only "soak up" others' powers, and they decrease over time. Either that, or he gains their powers for life, and just gets a slightly-lesser version of them. This would explain the scars in the next episode, and the one he got this episode. Where his neice would recover completely from anything shy of total destruction of her body--and maybe even that--he can only deal with a few wounds at a time, or come back from death without healing other wounds.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 25, 2007)

papastebu said:
			
		

> Peter has to think about the person whose power he's using, unless they are present, or unless the powers are constant, like Claire's. That's what gets him into trouble, sometimes. I think, also, that he might only "soak up" others' powers, and they decrease over time. Either that, or he gains their powers for life, and just gets a slightly-lesser version of them. This would explain the scars in the next episode, and the one he got this episode. Where his neice would recover completely from anything shy of total destruction of her body--and maybe even that--he can only deal with a few wounds at a time, or come back from death without healing other wounds.



Peter's problem with powers is that he does not know what powers he has and not devoloping them.  This was what Claude was trying to teach him.  Peter, comes into contact with someone, he gets the powers, he has come into contact Sylar twice now, it will be interesting to see IF he finds out he can melt stuff and has super hearing, if he does not see the power in use, he does not know about it.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Apr 25, 2007)

If he gets constant powers just by being exposed to them, then he should have picked up super hearing from Sylar.  And he'd sure notice that!  Hey- and the quick learning/perfect memory trick that the waitress had.

Even if he can't pick up second-hand powers, he should have acquired Sylar's primary gift- the power stealing might be redundant (as well as creepy and evil), but at least he'll be able to fix watches!


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 25, 2007)

Dire Bare said:
			
		

> Oh good lord.  Only on a D&D message board would we fault Mohinder for not taking out Sylar!




Every single person I've talked to about Heroes has mentioned the fact that Mohinder didn't kill Sylar when he had the chance.  Heck even while watching the episode, my wife commented about it.  It's definitely not just a D&D thing.


----------



## Randolpho (Apr 25, 2007)

Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> *The Meaning of Sylar's Painting...*...
> 
> Sylar painted HIMSELF as President. Sylar is the monster. Sylar is President. The eyebrows and hair are the clues.




That's an interesting theory. Allow me to counter it:

Sylar is simply not as good an artist as Isaac is. His painting looks about as good a a sixth-grader could make because that's the extent of his painting talent. Sylar can *see* the future, just like Peter and Isaac. He just sucks at painting it.


----------



## Randolpho (Apr 25, 2007)

Bonzi said:
			
		

> Every single person I've talked to about Heroes has mentioned the fact that Mohinder didn't kill Sylar when he had the chance.  Heck even while watching the episode, my wife commented about it.  It's definitely not just a D&D thing.



 I agree: it's not just D&D folk who wonder why Mohinder didn't take out Sylar. 

I think the fact that so many wonder this is a reflection of the moral compass of our society. For some reason we think it's OK to murder a murderer. Mohinder just happens to have a better sense of what is and is not morally acceptable.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 25, 2007)

Randolpho said:
			
		

> I agree: it's not just D&D folk who wonder why Mohinder didn't take out Sylar.
> 
> I think the fact that so many wonder this is a reflection of the moral compass of our society. For some reason we think it's OK to murder a murderer. Mohinder just happens to have a better sense of what is and is not morally acceptable.



But did not have any issues with putting a bullet in him early?  I just think he was so freaking afraid that Sylar could wake up before he did anything.  I personally have seen tooooooo many movies where the bad guy wakes up just before the death blow, to trust my luck, that is why you have henchmen!  

We don't know how long Mohinder was being beating by Sylar, nor do we know what was said to him in that time.  Mohinder, was afraid, very afraid.


----------



## Elodan (Apr 25, 2007)

Randolpho said:
			
		

> Mohinder just happens to have a better sense of what is and is not morally acceptable.




I liked the episode but Mohinder not offing Sylar when he had a change bugged me.  Mohinder was ready to shoot Sylar when he was tied-up in a chair (and supposedly drugged so he couldn't use his powers).  If he was ready to do it then, why didn't do it when he had the chance after the Peter/Sylar fight?

Also, more Hiro less Nikki/Jessica and her clan!


----------



## Alzrius (Apr 25, 2007)

I personally found it amusing that Linderman needed Micah to counter what Wireless (and her friends) have been doing in the graphic novels. Wireless is turning into a real behind-the-scenes character; doing very important things off-screen that affect what happens to the characters who're on-screen.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 25, 2007)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> If he gets constant powers just by being exposed to them, then he should have picked up super hearing from Sylar.  And he'd sure notice that!  Hey- and the quick learning/perfect memory trick that the waitress had.
> 
> Even if he can't pick up second-hand powers, he should have acquired Sylar's primary gift- the power stealing might be redundant (as well as creepy and evil), but at least he'll be able to fix watches!



The power has yet to manifest itself.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 25, 2007)

Randolpho said:
			
		

> I think the fact that so many wonder this is a reflection of the moral compass of our society. For some reason we think it's OK to murder a murderer. Mohinder just happens to have a better sense of what is and is not morally acceptable.




Sylar isn't just a murderer.

He isn't even just a mass murderer.

He isn't even "just" an incredibly powerful mass murderer with delusions of granduer.

He's an incredibly powerful mass murderer with delusions of granduer who _tortured Mohinder and wants him dead_.

Mohinder killing Sylar when he's unconscious isn't murder, it's self defense.


----------



## Randolpho (Apr 25, 2007)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> But did not have any issues with putting a bullet in him early?




You know, I'd forgotten about that. I blame a month of not watching Heroes.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Apr 25, 2007)

One more thought about the Peter/Sylar fight. Peter is invisible. Sylar telekinetically lifts up a bunch of broken glass. Now any 10 year old can see what's going to happen next... So, does Peter duck? Does he get behind some cover? No, he _turns his back_ on Sylar. This is just beyond stupid. Way beyond.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 26, 2007)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> One more thought about the Peter/Sylar fight. Peter is invisible. Sylar telekinetically lifts up a bunch of broken glass. Now any 10 year old can see what's going to happen next... So, does Peter duck? Does he get behind some cover? No, he _turns his back_ on Sylar. This is just beyond stupid. Way beyond.




I haven't commented on this yet, and I meant to.  I got the impression that Sylar was using his Super Hearing to hear where Peter was.  It's not really indicated, and it really should have been.  Otherwise, there's no reason Peter shouldn't have been able to dodge - either with telekinesis to repel, or flight to dodge, or stopping time to escape.

That said, I don't think we have total proof Sylar or Peter can use more than one power at once.  Peter _could_ have been throwing paint buckets at Isaac while invisible.  That _may_ be why Peter couldn't have used a power to dodge, and Sylar just got lucky.

In a fight, Sylar's "Way Things Work" is a perfect foil to Peter getting more powers.  Sylar may not have as many, but he's naturally more proficient at them.

With regards to Peter and Sylar's powers, I think the only power Peter picked up is telekinesis.  Note that Primatech could only detect the telekinesis, and that isn't even his natural power.  Also, I think Sylar would only get Empathy, since Peter needs to think about the people whose powers he uses - and Sylar doesn't know most of the people Peter met.

Finally, Peter picked up Claire's Regeneration without knowing she could do it.  It stands to reason that Peter picked up other abilities when he didn't know they had them.  He obviously acquired the Dreaming power somewhere (my guess is either Mr. Devereaux or Ma Patrelli), and it stands to reason he got The Voice from Eden as well... even if he doesn't know he has the ability.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Apr 26, 2007)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> One more thought about the Peter/Sylar fight. Peter is invisible. Sylar telekinetically lifts up a bunch of broken glass. Now any 10 year old can see what's going to happen next... So, does Peter duck? Does he get behind some cover? No, he _turns his back_ on Sylar. This is just beyond stupid. Way beyond.




Or he could have been in the process of finding cover


----------



## dravot (Apr 26, 2007)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> But did not have any issues with putting a bullet in him early?  I just think he was so freaking afraid that Sylar could wake up before he did anything.  I personally have seen tooooooo many movies where the bad guy wakes up just before the death blow, to trust my luck, that is why you have henchmen!
> 
> We don't know how long Mohinder was being beating by Sylar, nor do we know what was said to him in that time.  Mohinder, was afraid, very afraid.




According to producer Greg Beeman, originally, Mohinder pushed him out the window, and Sylar managed to survive the fall with TK and get away, but that was cut for budget reasons.


----------



## John Crichton (Apr 26, 2007)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> If he gets constant powers just by being exposed to them, then he should have picked up super hearing from Sylar.  And he'd sure notice that!  Hey- and the quick learning/perfect memory trick that the waitress had.



Unless I'm remembering wrong, in this timeline, Sylar never kills adorable waitress because she dies of a brain tumor or something like that.  So neither Sylar nor Peter would get her abilities.


----------



## SnowRaven (Apr 26, 2007)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Unless I'm remembering wrong, in this timeline, Sylar never kills adorable waitress because she dies of a brain tumor or something like that.  So neither Sylar nor Peter would get her abilities.




Hiro learns he can't save her, and is thrown forward in time. She still is killed by Sylar though, since Hiro's buddy is still at the diner while they mourn.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Apr 26, 2007)

SnowRaven said:
			
		

> Hiro learns he can't save her, and is thrown forward in time. She still is killed by Sylar though, since Hiro's buddy is still at the diner while they mourn.




Correct!


----------



## bodhi (Apr 26, 2007)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> Linderman wants to nuke New York so that the world will huddle together in fear. What planet has he been living on for the last six and a half years? About a quarter of the world's population will celebrate and most of the rest won't care.



It won't be framed as a terrorist attack. It'll be framed as "the mutant threat among us". It's not the US getting hit with a suitcase nuke. It's one guy getting pissed off and taking out half a city by himself. And he looks just like everyone else.

But now we've got President Petrelli (and Linderman's shadow government), and we've got the technology to find, track, and neutralize these Threats to the Human Race(tm).

Linderman has no problem with the sacrifice of .07% of the world's population. I'm sure he'd be able to deal with the "maintenance & upkeep" on that as well.


----------



## bodhi (Apr 26, 2007)

Dire Bare said:
			
		

> Oh good lord.  Only on a D&D message board would we fault Mohinder for not taking out Sylar!



Kill the Bad Guy.
Loot the Body.
Repeat.

How's he 'sposed to level up otherwise?


----------



## PhoenixDarkDirk (Apr 26, 2007)

I thought it was nice to get confirmation that Linderman runs the Company.


----------



## DonTadow (Apr 26, 2007)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> One more thought about the Peter/Sylar fight. Peter is invisible. Sylar telekinetically lifts up a bunch of broken glass. Now any 10 year old can see what's going to happen next... So, does Peter duck? Does he get behind some cover? No, he _turns his back_ on Sylar. This is just beyond stupid. Way beyond.



Peter probably didn't tivo Heroes. He doesn't know about sylar's hearing power, thus peter thought he had the advantage. Peter had never failed with invisibility before.


----------



## John Crichton (Apr 26, 2007)

SnowRaven said:
			
		

> Hiro learns he can't save her, and is thrown forward in time. She still is killed by Sylar though, since Hiro's buddy is still at the diner while they mourn.



 Wait, I thought they were mourning her death because of the cancer, not death by Sylar.


----------



## WayneLigon (Apr 26, 2007)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> Heavens, why should he call the cops with a dead body and a serial killer in his home? Nope drive up to a rich family's home and say "Hi, I'm a compleat stranger and I've got your dead son in my taxi. What do you wanna do with him?" Yeah, riiiight!




Because calling the cops pretty much ensures him either a ticket on the next plane back to India, or being thrown in a jail cell to rot for the murder of a prominant politician's brother. 
It's the very, very _last _ thing he should have done in that situation if he wants his freedom to act. He's very likely already a 'known troublemaker' since he's called the NYPD out to at least one wild goose chase, so he's already in their system with probably a half-dozen flags to his name by this point. They find him at a politically-sensitive murder scene and he can kiss sunlight goodbye.

He's not a complete stranger to Nathan; they've interacted at least twice I can think of.


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> *The List: *How is it that Sylar - who has super memory and has seen the list - now can't remember it?




How/when did Sylar get "super memory"?



			
				Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Was I the only one who felt that future Hiro's "YOU" was slightly threating towards present day Hiro? And he did not exactly drop his sword either.




FUTURE SPOILER: Future Hiro does not like past Hiro.  Hiro actually becomes more or less a "terrorist" in the future a la V from _V for Vendetta_.  Which is a bummer, because he really wants to be a Hero, but it doesn't turn out that way for him, quite the opposite.


Few more misc. things...

I don't think we should necessarily assume Peter is the bomb in NYC.  Linderman may not know for sure, and just assume (like all of us) that Peter is the one who explodes.

Also, I sort of got the impression there might be more painters (like Isaac) from all of the paintings Linderman had.  Plus some of his comments lead me to beleive there are others like Isaac...


----------



## Steel_Wind (Apr 26, 2007)

RigaMortus2 said:
			
		

> How/when did Sylar get "super memory"?




When Sylar killed Charlie in the Texas diner's supply room in episode 8 "Seven Minutes to Midnight".

His use of the super memory is confirmed in the online graphic novel. He most definitely has it. 



> I don't think we should necessarily assume Peter is the bomb in NYC.  Linderman may not know for sure, and just assume (like all of us) that Peter is the one who explodes.



*
Note: "Wild Theories" are not spoilers - but they might be shrewd enough guesses to become so. Read at your own risk*


WILD THEORY: My theory is that it may well be that the problem is that the Exploding Man can be _two_ people: Sylar or Peter. 
It can be either of them. I believe that's the subject of next week's episode.

I think that it's both - and the problem is that the Exploding Man happens when you combine super-healing and Ted's "Nuclear power" in the same person and then seriously injure him. The super-healing allows the "nuclear rage" power when triggered to keep ramping up a la Ted-in-Odessa-Texas  for a HUGE boom. Otherwise, it would destroy the person with the "Nuclear power" too quickly for the explosion to become so large.  (Then you just get Ted in the Bennett's house in Texas - as he would have burned out before it got too big).

If you look back to when Peter has the vision that he's the one who blows up - his mother's precog firing - that happens shortly after he gains the super healing power from Claire.  

He saved the cheerleader and stopped Sylar from getting that power - which stopped Sylar from becoming the exploding man after he kills Ted (as he seems fated to do). But in doing so, Peter becomes the alternative trigger in "our" timeline for the same event. (Ted lives - Peter meets Ted - same result; or Ted gets killed by Sylar - Peter meets Sylar again - same result.)

Save the world? *Just kill Ted*. Kill him now! Before Sylar or Peter ever meet him.   (Further Speculation: HRG should know this or be able to figure it out. He can't do that though which is why he's bringing Ted to NYC. His memory which would tell him "Don't bring Ted to NYC and meet Petrelli" has been wiped. A memory of Peter Petrelli could lead the Company to Claire - and the Haitian was told to go deep and remove anything that would lead the Company to Claire. So HRG does not know that he's doing the wrong thing.)

So - back to killing Ted....

This will be tough for Hiro to do on moral grounds. I don't think he can do it. That is the _Hard Part_ in ep 21 I'm guessing. . Hiro needs another solution. He can't just kill Ted. But if he could _cure_ Ted - that might work 

The needle in the Hiro in the future comic? It's Mohinder's cure. Bring it back from the future - using it can stop the Exploding Man.

 It could cure Ted;
 It could cure Sylar - (while letting him live for season two to "get better"); and,
 it could be used by Claire on Peter as he is about to go boom.

Pick one (or more).

Possible Spoiler here:



Spoiler



Alternatively, it's Peter and it always was Peter - but in the future people are lead to believe that it's Sylar. And that's why future Hiro can't properly fix the past as he's fixing the wrong thing. His fix is what causes the explosion. Saving the cheerleader doesn't save the world. (paradox) I prefer the two alternative causes explanation. It hurts my brain less than the paradox explanation.





> Also, I sort of got the impression there might be more painters (like Isaac) from all of the paintings Linderman had.  Plus some of his comments lead me to believe there are others like Isaac...




Absolutely. It appears to be a fairly common  - and well studied - Heroic gift.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Apr 26, 2007)

SnowRaven said:
			
		

> Hiro learns he can't save her, and is thrown forward in time. She still is killed by Sylar though, since Hiro's buddy is still at the diner while they mourn.



They could have been mourning her passing due to the tumor?


----------



## papastebu (Apr 26, 2007)

I just thought of something. Peter has Hiro's powers. He doesn't know it, but he has them, because future Hiro came to him the first time he spoke to Mohinder in the subway car.


----------



## wolff96 (Apr 26, 2007)

papastebu said:
			
		

> I just thought of something. Peter has Hiro's powers. He doesn't know it, but he has them, because future Hiro came to him the first time he spoke to Mohinder in the subway car.




He used them on the rooftop when Mr. Bennet and the Haitian attacked.  Claude was hit by the taser, but Peter slowed/stopped time and then used his other powers to get them away safely.

He hasn't experimented with them much, but he's got it.  And *should* remember it, anyway...


----------



## Fast Learner (Apr 26, 2007)

Such was discussed way back then. I reasoned that Hiro could talk to Peter while time was otherwise frozen _because_ Peter instantly took on Hiro's power. Otherwise Peter would have been frozen, just like everything else.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 26, 2007)

wolff96 said:
			
		

> He used them on the rooftop when Mr. Bennet and the Haitian attacked.  Claude was hit by the taser, but Peter slowed/stopped time and then used his other powers to get them away safely.




That could have been telekinesis, though I think it was a time stop as well.  Either way, one of the taunts Claude uses is that Peter should stop time... which presumably means Peter told Claude about Hiro, and realized he had the power.



			
				Fast Learner said:
			
		

> Such was discussed way back then. I reasoned that Hiro could talk to Peter while time was otherwise frozen because Peter instantly took on Hiro's power. Otherwise Peter would have been frozen, just like everything else.




I think there's less evidence for that now - Present Hiro can bring Ando with him into the future, there no reason to think Future Hiro would have less ability to control his power than Present Hiro.


----------



## Fast Learner (Apr 26, 2007)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> I think there's less evidence for that now - Present Hiro can bring Ando with him into the future, there no reason to think Future Hiro would have less ability to control his power than Present Hiro.



Hmm. Perhaps, but I don't know that the two are the same thing, necessarily. Depends on how his power works. Obviously he can bring things through time with him, like his clothes and sword and such, things he's touching. And he can seem to unfreeze things he touches. As such, bringing Ando through time while touching him is a logical extension. Doing at a distance -- quite a distance, as Hiro obviously starts his encounter with Peter off the train entirely -- isn't necessarily part of it.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Apr 26, 2007)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> They could have been mourning her passing due to the tumor?




Nothing was done to prevent her death by Sylar, there's no reason to doubt it still happened. If she would be dead at that time by tumor, she'd have died in the original instance also.


----------



## PhoenixDarkDirk (Apr 27, 2007)

Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> In the future, Sylar absorbs Candace's power - and it is Sylar who is President. Using the power of the government to hunt those who might be able to stop him - cherry picking from the captives from time to time - all while appearing to be Nathan.




I'm not sure, but I think Candice can't fool cameras. So, if Sylar tried this, he'd be caught as soon as he appeared on TV.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 27, 2007)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> Hmm. Perhaps, but I don't know that the two are the same thing, necessarily. Depends on how his power works. Obviously he can bring things through time with him, like his clothes and sword and such, things he's touching. And he can seem to unfreeze things he touches. As such, bringing Ando through time while touching him is a logical extension. Doing at a distance -- quite a distance, as Hiro obviously starts his encounter with Peter off the train entirely -- isn't necessarily part of it.




That is a good point.  It could really go either way.


----------



## papastebu (Apr 27, 2007)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> Such was discussed way back then. I reasoned that Hiro could talk to Peter while time was otherwise frozen _because_ Peter instantly took on Hiro's power. Otherwise Peter would have been frozen, just like everything else.



Future Hiro merely has a far greater degree of control. He showed selective use of his powers when saving the little girl from getting hit by the bus. The bullet also backtracked through time to before it fired while the amazon thief stared in wonder. To my thinking, this is just further demonstrated by him speaking to Peter in the subway car while all others stood inside the moment.
Also, I wasn't posting about the show, and so missed the discussion "way back then", but in that episode, it seemed like he was teeking, rather than timing, but I could see it the other way now that it's been pointed out.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Apr 28, 2007)

Sylar was not as sadistic with Isaac as I thought he would be. He was almost out of character...


----------



## Alzrius (Apr 28, 2007)

I disagree. Sylar doesn't usually seem compelled to torture people when he's just after their powers. He usually just deceives them until he learns their powers, and then attacks to kill. It's fairly impersonal; his joy comes from getting one step further along on his "evolutionary imperative" more than any love of killing.


----------



## Randolpho (Apr 28, 2007)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Sylar was not as sadistic with Isaac as I thought he would be. He was almost out of character...



 "No, I'm not done with you yet"


----------



## Steel_Wind (Apr 28, 2007)

As for Sylar, the description for episode #21 says :  Tiny spoiler here: 



Spoiler



Sylar goes home to talk to Mom.



Speculation follows:



Spoiler



How's that for personalizing a villain. We see him go home for milk and cookies with mommy.

Problem: If Sylar has a gift - does his mother have one too?  And will Sylar kill her for it?


----------



## Steel_Wind (Apr 28, 2007)

Randolpho said:
			
		

> "No, I'm not done with you yet"




Well - Isaac wasn't personal. He got sadistic as Isaac knows something that Sylar wanted to know and he was trying to get the information out of him.  But Sylar was provoked and offended by Isaac as well. Because Isaac was a sheep for the slaughter and knew it - and didn't care. Sylar has also come to enjoy the power-trip in killing and the fear in his victim. Isaac's perfect understanding of what was to happen to him and his resignation to his fate unnerved Sylar.

And when he understood that Isaac didn't need his revenge - that from Isaac's perspective - he had already taken his revenge, that made Sylar angry.

Mohinder? Well - Mohinder had tricked him and had certainly played the part of gloating captor. The spinal tap and the tuning fork were not likely to win any favors.  Even then, Sylar had been with Mohinder long enough to know him and come to like him.  Sylar offered him his life for his ongoing cooperation with the list. In his own way, Mohinder chose his fate as far as Sylar was concerned.

While I really like Sylar as an interesting villain and Zach Quinto plays  Sylar as someone who has a certain cachet - Sylar IS a villain and I will enjoy seeing him get his ass handed to him on a platter. 

I'm not for Sylar as morphing into some anti-hero. He's a serial killer. The online novels show that he has no hesitancy in killing normal people too if they might even slightly complicate his plans or get in his way.  He's a psychopathic mass murderer. 

Linderman may be Magneto; but Sylar isn't.


----------



## Dire Bare (Apr 29, 2007)

The new graphic novel, Chapter #30, is up, and it's interesting.  It leads right up to the moment in the future when present-day Hiro and Ando meet future Hiro.

http://www.nbc.com/Heroes/novels/

It has some interesting things to say about who "The Bomb" is.  Or rather, should have been in an unaltered timeline where the cheerleader had not been saved.

So, who will be "The Bomb" if indeed the bomb goes off?  Peter?  Sylar?  Ted?

How will the world be saved?

I can't wait for Monday!


----------



## Truth Seeker (Apr 30, 2007)

Hmmm, time to make that special announcement  


			
				Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> As for Sylar, the description for episode #21 says :  Tiny spoiler here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Steel_Wind (May 1, 2007)

PhoenixDarkDirk said:
			
		

> I'm not sure, but I think Candice can't fool cameras. So, if Sylar tried this, he'd be caught as soon as he appeared on TV.




Evidently - they can.


----------



## PhoenixDarkDirk (May 1, 2007)

I guess I was wrong about that. It's obvious that they wrote the story that way just to contradict me.


----------

